# For all you Pool refusers



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.

30 days of driving and 296 pool rides 
2,163,17 in pool fares.
194.00 in pool tips
So for 30 days 2,357.17 dollars earned from pool trips.
Other non pool ride income 2,188.59

So for all of you pool ride refusers I hope you can pay the bills with ride refusals as for me, I will take the 2357.17 every month.
Total gas cost for 30 days 271.50.
Figure whatever you want for wear and tear.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Must be nice getting the money pax in Palm Beach.

Why don't you try doing 30 days of Pool in LA or Chicago, then tell everyone how stupid they are.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


That great... in palm beach. Joe many hours and miles for all of that? Joe mug surge?

Here in LA it is a very different animal. Think before you speak.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


What you're giving us is as useful as a bucket of poop.
Where's the comparison? 
Did you do 30 days of refusing pool?
How do you know you wouldn't have done better?

As DrivingForYou said, think before you speak.

Better yet, go away.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


How many hours did you drive? 
What is your rating now?


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow must be nice to make that much $$$. You could ask your friendly Uber to drive exclusively "UberPool." Oh wait, heard Uber just rolled out "UberPool Express" too. Now you can even make more $$$.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

$151 a day is not bad, but it isn't brag money either.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad my town doesn't have pool or line, and I have had paxes tell me how peed off they were when using it on trips in other cities.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


I'm glad to see someone actually looking objectively at Pool, instead of just parroting the "conventional wisdom." But as Cableguynoe said, where is the comparative month?

We're in the same market, so I know our pool rates are 12% less per mile and 22% less per minute than X. If you take a pool ride on surge or boost, just multiply those losses by the surge/boost multiplier to see how much additional you lost. A lot of drivers will take pool on surge, never realizing they are doing nothing but magnifying their losses.

In business, there is a thing called "opportunity cost," which is what you lost by doing whatever you did. In our context, your opportunity cost is those X rides that you would have gotten if you hadn't been driving 10 pool rides per day. So as Noe said, you'd really have to do a comparative month of no pool to see whether the opportunity cost outweighed what you earned on pool.

Another thing to consider is that we are just entering our busy season here in South Florida. What makes perfect sense during slow periods may be your worst nightmare when it gets busy. Sure, you'll be slammed taking pool rides, but you would also be slammed with X at higher rates if you declined pool.

I'm glad to see someone actually thinking about what they're doing -- but think about the full picture.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

50 hrs/week rating 4.94


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Total gas cost for 30 days 271.50.


Are you driving a hybrid? If not, I think there is an error in your gas expenditures.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

You can have all my Pools


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> $151 a day is not bad, but it isn't brag money either.


He states fifty hours weekly. Allowing for a six day work week, that works out to 8,3333333333 hours daily. That works out to eighteen dollars the hour gross. If I am working seriously, and, Congress is in session (if it is not, often I am not working seriously, I am working because I do need a few dollars or I simply have nothing better to do), if I am running less than twenty dollars the hour gross, I go home. I am wasting my time. I can FIND something better to do. If it is Summer Recess, usually I can go to a baseball game. If the Nationals are on the road, the Orioles are often home.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have had paxes tell me how peed off they were when using it on trips in other cities.


People do not like having to suffer the consequences of their actions or choices. In the cited case, people do not like suffering the consequences of taking the cheap way out.



JimKE said:


> I'm glad to see someone actually looking objectively at Pool, instead of just parroting the "conventional wisdom." But as Cableguynoe said, where is the comparative month? I'm glad to see someone actually thinking about what they're doing -- but think about the full picture.


We have a poster on the Washington boards, koyotemohn, who has figured out how to make U-Pool profitable. I have seen the logic in what he has shared with us, thus far. I, too, am convinced that it can be profitable. The difference is that I have yet to take the steps that he already has taken to figure out how. At some point, I will sit down and do it, but, not Y-E-T. There is enough cab business and X business for me, right now. Depending on when I go back to work between Christmas and New Year's, I might try to start, but I have not planned ahead that far, Y-E-T.



JimKE said:


> Are you driving a hybrid? If not, I think there is an error in your gas expenditures.


You actually can burn less gasolene than that on fifty hours per week in a hybrid. I split my driving between the UberX car and the cab. The UberX car is a 2014 Fusion hybrid; the cab a 2015 version of the same. I have spent less than that on gasolene for a fifty hour week. Depending on whom you ask, we have anywhere from the second to sixth worst traffic in the U.S. of A. We do, however, have more than our share of doom-bass drivers: two miles per hour; stop at a green light; stop in the middle of the street; almost everyone here jaywalks and brags about it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You actually can burn less gasolene than that on fifty hours per week in a hybrid.


That's why I asked the question, which has not yet been answered.

I'm assuming the price he quoted would be about 100 gallons of gas, or a little more depending on where he buys gas. I was trying to see if I could come up with an estimate of his mileage and revenue per mile, but the mileage seems too low to get to the $4,500 or so that he earned.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> 50 hrs/week rating 4.94


50 hours a week and that is all you made from all those pool rides??

You just destroyed your whole argument about how great pool was. Figure how much you would have made just running every other platform you drive.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

The OP must be an Uber shill who is trying to get the newbies done all the pool requests. 
No driver in their right mind would think Pool is a money maker. Pool will waste your time, gas, and ratings.
Most of the pool riders are cheap, sad in life, and put all their hatreds on YOU.

To All The New Uber/Lyft Drivers: Do not listen to the OP, he's an Uber employee. Uber wants you to take all the pool requests, because Uber makes 2x, 3x the money with pool. 
Another important factor that you do not take pool request is: SURGE. One pool trip could add up to 4 potential riders/trips. if you don't take those pools, they will end up ordering X, hence the increasing demands and surge will appear (if Uber doesn't suppress the surges like they've been doing at the Airports). 

If no driver is taking pool, those cheap pax will order X eventually, because Taxi is still alot more expensive then UberX, and demands will soar, the surge will come ... It's a domino effect if you take or don't take pool requests. It's up to you to take a pool request and hurt yourself plus other drivers, or take UberX requests only to put a little more money in your pocket and help out your fellow drivers. 

Again, do not take pool requests unless it's surging 3x or more. PLEASE.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Wrong about what ??? I never said anything about how much money you could make driving pools.
What I have said is, i am the worlds worst multi Tasker ! Give me 1 job and let me finish it. Then give me another. And so on and it will be all good. But start mixing it up like, start one, start another, end 1, start two more, end two, etc, etc....and everything is going to quickly go to $hit, with messed up rides, and terrible ratings....


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


This may vary from market to market. In Seattle, I sometimes accept pool if I have DF on....or if I am not paying attention. The locals who use pool appear to do so as a means of getting the cheapest ride or simply to try and scam UBER for future ride credits. Overall, the pool experience tends to be stressful for me. Thus, I generally do not accept such requests.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Pool rides have their advantages and disadvantages...as do uberx rides. If the quest and rush hour are a serious part of your weekly income, then yes...you can take pools. If you get a pool with a high multiplier via surge or boost it can pay better...and you burn less gas accomplishing the secondary task of meeting a quota. I have nice looking pay receipts from pool that would have taken too long to achieve on Uberx.

The main drawback of pool for me is the time difference...you idle time pays less and that isn’t fair....but when you get a few noshows on a pool that easily makes a pool ride more profitable than an uberx. The other thing is that with uberx you have to deal with multiple pax on the same fare...which can be problematic af when it’s 4 drunkards caught up in their feelings after a frat/sorority party.

As per to pool or not to pool. If you don’t have the mindset to work within the challenge of the framework...don’t do it. This is independent contracting using a vehicle ...not forced labor.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> That's why I asked the question, which has not yet been answered.
> 
> I'm assuming the price he quoted would be about 100 gallons of gas, or a little more depending on where he buys gas. I was trying to see if I could come up with an estimate of his mileage and revenue per mile, but the mileage seems too low to get to the $4,500 or so that he earned.


For a 2010 or later Prius, 100 gallons translates to over 4500 miles.

I have a 2011 Camry hybrid, and 100 gallons gets me 3250 miles consistently.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ribak said:


> This may vary from market to market. In Seattle, I sometimes accept pool if I have DF on....or if I am not paying attention. The locals who use pool appear to do so as a means of getting the cheapest ride or simply to try and scam UBER for future ride credits. Overall, the pool experience tends to be stressful for me. Thus, I generally do not accept such requests.


I haven't used pool on DF rides, but that makes sense. For me, it would depend on WHY I'm using DF.

Most of the time, I'm using it to get away from a place I don't want to be, and the particular area where I usually do that generates plenty of X rides without doing pool. On several occasions, I've had one DF X or XL ride take me the entire 20+ miles, and I always do it in 3 or less -- never 10 2-mile rides. So in that situation, I don't accept pool.

OTOH, if I'm using the DF to get paid to drive home, that's a different story. There it makes sense to accept pool.



koyotemohn said:


> Pool rides have their advantages and disadvantages...as do uberx rides. If the quest and rush hour are a serious part of your weekly income, then yes...you can take pools. If you get a pool with a high multiplier via surge or boost it can pay better...and you burn less gas accomplishing the secondary task of meeting a quota. I have nice looking pay receipts from pool that would have taken too long to achieve on Uberx.


To me, surge or boost simply _multiply the losses_ from pool. Our pool rates are 8 cents per mile and 3 cents per minute less than X. So at a 3.0x surge, you'd be making 24 cents a mile + 9 cents per minute less than you'd make with an X ride. To me, that's just not winning math.

Sure, you're making a higher rate than regular pool fares, but if you just hit No Thanks and wait 10 seconds, you would probably get an X ride in a busy situation.

That scenario is different with Lyft Line, however. We get paid the same for Line.

But -- and this is a Big Butt -- in our market Lyft doesn't surge much. And when Uber is busy, I am getting X after X after X with an occasional XL and have no time for Lyft.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I haven't used pool on DF rides, but that makes sense. For me, it would depend on WHY I'm using DF.
> 
> Most of the time, I'm using it to get away from a place I don't want to be, and the particular area where I usually do that generates plenty of X rides without doing pool. On several occasions, I've had one DF X or XL ride take me the entire 20+ miles, and I always do it in 3 or less -- never 10 2-mile rides. So in that situation, I don't accept pool.
> 
> ...


I feel you and again...at the end of the day it's your receipts....you have to do what works out financially for you. For me when I prioritize pool and get that out of the way first...I hit quest and it's easy to hit 1000-1200 per week driving.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Must be nice getting the money pax in Palm Beach.
> 
> Why don't you try doing 30 days of Pool in LA or Chicago, then tell everyone how stupid they are.


Fudge. Think about how pool is like in Atlanta. The Los Angeles of the south...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

koyotemohn said:


> I feel you and again...at the end of the day it's your receipts....you have to do what works out financially for you. For me when I prioritize pool and get that out of the way first...I hit quest and it's easy to hit 1000-1200 per week driving.


Yeah. I only drive part time, so my quests are tiny and easily achieved.

Also, markets are vastly different, and even different neighborhoods within a market can be very different. For example, I don't take pool around our universities. Not because of the pay, but because pool rides there seem to be low-ratings magnets and the pool riders are whiners. The same area, with students at the same university riding X, is fine. Go figure.

Most of the pool rides I get are low-income people going to work, or returning home for work, and they are good pax.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

pool wouldnt be that terrible if it didnt pay less than X. if anything, it should pay 25% more than x.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> For a 2010 or later Prius, 100 gallons translates to over 4500 miles.
> 
> I have a 2011 Camry hybrid, and 100 gallons gets me 3250 miles consistently.


And for a Prius PLUG IN, 100 gallons = 5500 - 6500 miles.

Yes, I really do get ~60 mpg, on surface streets, in LA


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> To me, surge or boost simply _multiply the losses_ from pool. Our pool rates are 8 cents per mile and 3 cents per minute less than X. So at a 3.0x surge, you'd be making 24 cents a mile + 9 cents per minute less than you'd make with an X ride. To me, that's just not winning math.
> 
> Sure, you're making a higher rate than regular pool fares, but if you just hit No Thanks and wait 10 seconds, you would probably get an X ride in a busy situation.


IMO there's a flaw in your logic - and that is, that you will get an X ride with the same surge multiplier as the Pool ride you are dismissing.

This falls under "bird in the hand worth two in the bush".

You know well that surge is ephemeral, and constantly changing. If you turn down a 1.7x pool, and your next request is a 1.5x Xride, you're losing money (by your assumptions).

Will you get an X ride with equal or better surge? Maybe. But usually by the time a surge develops and you are getting requests, the surges is starting to dissipate, except in some areas where you can count on waiting for a better surge deal.

My point is that it is too situational to make a hard and fast generalization that you are losing money exponentially.

Does your market have the mini-quests with $3 per ride at peak times? That's a factor that favors pool rides. A 1.6x surge pool long ride at 5pm is something I probably won't pass on as an example.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> My point is that it is too situational to make a hard and fast generalization that you are losing money exponentially.


Right, this is all very situational.

But neither can you make a blanket assumption that you _won't_ get a better ride. We take that risk every time we accept any ping -- if we declined that one, the next might be better. I might get an X ride at the same surge, or I might get an XL ride at the same surge, or I might get another pool ping. We don't know.

The specific situation I was referring to above, however, was a very busy week all over downtown Miami and Miami Beach. We had boost from both Uber and Lyft, so you know there is a floor to the multiplier on all X and pool rides, and on every Lyft ride. And, while surges _usually_ come and go as you said, in this particular situation they tended to stay for hours. The surges weren't huge in the daytime when I was driving (<3.0x), but they stayed for hours.

You really have to know your market and play it by ear.



> Does your market have the mini-quests with $3 per ride at peak times? That's a factor that favors pool rides. A 1.6x surge pool long ride at 5pm is something I probably won't pass on as an example.


No, we do not. Also, we only get 50 cents for additional pool pickups, and that is another downside...especially in a very busy time when you know you are going to repeatedly get matched on every pool ride. In the environment I was talking about, I don't want pool rides, especially Long Trips. I want short surge/boost X rides.

Lyft Line is MUCH better for drivers than Pool because we get the same rates as X and also get the full $5 cancellation fee if they no-show (which they often do -- much more often than Uber pax).



dirtylee said:


> pool wouldnt be that terrible if it didnt pay less than X. if anything, it should pay 25% more than x.


I agree with you. Lyft Line is MUCH better than Pool for that reason. I take Line rides almost all the time.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What you're giving us is as useful as a bucket of poop.


Bucket of poop can be used for fertilizer. Quit insulting the bucket of poop by comparing it to OP.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> The OP must be an Uber shill who is trying to get the newbies done all the pool requests.
> No driver in their right mind would think Pool is a money maker. Pool will waste your time, gas, and ratings.
> Most of the pool riders are cheap, sad in life, and put all their hatreds on YOU.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something an employee would say, however it is not a very bright employee as the post is not optimized for search engines. I think more likely just driving in ignorance. Everyone else knows that pool and line rides are for suckers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Bucket of poop can be used for fertilizer. Quit insulting the bucket of poop by comparing it to OP.


First time I have been wrong on this forum.

I stand corrected.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

I do not work for uber. I drive a 2018 Prius C. I average 58 MPG +/-. End of month you have your money I have mine. End of story. 1.22/hour or 25.00/hour whatever 1000-1200/week bottom line. You count your hours, ride refusals and how you are "sticking it to Uber".....I will count the dollars.

So tired of the screw uber talk, tired of the screw passenger talk, tired of the negativity, tired of the LA vs Chicago vs Atlanta vs Miami BS, tired of the losers being losers and blaming everyone and everything but themselves. Make your life as you see fit.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I do not work for uber. I drive a 2018 Prius C. I average 58 MPG +/-. End of month you have your money I have mine. End of story. 1.22/hour or 25.00/hour whatever 1000-1200/week bottom line. You count your hours, ride refusals and how you are "sticking it to Uber".....I will count the dollars.
> 
> So tired of the screw uber talk, tired of the screw passenger talk, tired of the negativity, tired of the LA vs Chicago vs Atlanta vs Miami BS, tired of the losers being losers and blaming everyone and everything but themselves. Make your life as you see fit.


...and the last little piggy went wahh wahh wahh all the way home. Hopefully.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I do not work for uber. I drive a 2018 Prius C. I average 58 MPG +/-. End of month you have your money I have mine. End of story. 1.22/hour or 25.00/hour whatever 1000-1200/week bottom line. You count your hours, ride refusals and how you are "sticking it to Uber".....I will count the dollars.
> 
> So tired of the screw uber talk, tired of the screw passenger talk, tired of the negativity, tired of the LA vs Chicago vs Atlanta vs Miami BS, tired of the losers being losers and blaming everyone and everything but themselves. Make your life as you see fit.


I repeat, your thread was pointless.

Now you're bichin about tired of this and tired of that. You sound like my wife.

Why you tired? 
Keep doing pool. Who's stopping you?

In fact, if many in your area are refusing pool, guess what? 
MORE POOL FOR YOU!!! YAY!!!!!

Pool away and be happy.

But please stop with the ridiculous threads trying to prove points that you can't prove.

I'm tired of it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here are Miami's pool rates.









Average speed of a generously slow, 20mph... 
pool pays 83c per mile.

I don't pool for a multitude of reasons.

The main two are it's more work for less pay.

Uber is charging both riders full fares and only paying drivers for one. It's bullshit. Uber is taking advantage of drivers even more with pool.

Pool takes advantage of drivers, especially in the Miami market. People like you is why uber can continue. I started when rates were more than double what they are now. I will not drive pool, I i rarely drive in the Miami market to begin with. It's an insult to me, and should be to you, that uber thinks 50 cents for additional riders is fair compensation. Again, more work for less pay. To me, youre standards are too low. Uber should increase the mileage and per minute rate it pays when you have a additional riders. 
Uber netted close to what you did on the matched pool rides. It's wonderful you're happy however I think you're being naive.

I don't understand your motive here. In my opinion you are part of problem. I compare you to illegal immigrants working happily for sub minimum wage money. I get you are happy netting 40-50 cents per mile.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I think it goes both ways, though. Imagine being broke af in certain sector due to just being a picky eater on rideshare.

















And mind you...I think that if you can't handle taking pools then don't take them. It's not any easy thing to do...and the lubricant comes post coitus.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

C'mon, Folks!

Discussion boards are ALL ABOUT differences of opinion. They are not cheerleading schools. If someone has a different point of view from yours or mine, they have every right in the world to state their opinion.

Also, with Uber, there is_ so much variability_ between markets, drivers, vehicles, platforms offered in the markets, promotions, etc, that it would be stone-cold crazy for us all to have the same opinion.

For example, let's look at two drivers in this thread -- Palm Beach Driver, and my personal favorite...me.

Palm Beach Driver drives about 75 north of me, in the medium-sized Palm Beach County. I don't know where specifically, so it could be anywhere from ghetto to richest of the rich. PBD drives full time, and drives a very efficient X/Pool car that gets 58 MPG.

I live in a legitimate big city with 3 million population, with all the good and bad that comes with that. I drive part-time, and I drive a Buick Enclave, which gets 17 MPG in city traffic. But my ride also qualifies for XL, Lyft Plus, and Lyft Premium, so I get some of those rides in my mix.

It should surprise nobody that PDB's point of view and mine (or yours) are different. If we thought exactly the same in very different situations, at least one of us (probably both) would be wrong. Differences of opinion do NOT mean that one party is a shill, or a moron, or any of that bullshit.

We would all do better to recognize the differences, read with an open mind, and learn what we can from other drivers who are* not here just whining* -- but putting forth their particular ideas about their particular situations. People like PBD, and koyotemohn, and Drivingforyou, and Cablenoe, and my buddy Bill, and many, many others are making positive contributions -- whether we personally agree with them or not.

Before you get too critical, take a look at their posts vs the whiners and screw-Uber folks and ask yourself who makes worthwhile contributions to these boards. You know, things you can actually apply (or decide NOT to use) to make your own driving better.

To me, people who offer what they intend as positive contributions to the body of knowledge deserve respect -- whether we agree with them or not.

If you want to stamp out the opinions of everyone who disagrees with any little thing you say...go be a college president!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> I think it goes both ways, though. Imagine being broke af in certain sector due to just being a picky eater on rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 186802
> View attachment 186803
> ...


Those good paying pool rides seem to be pretty long rides


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Those good paying pool rides seem to be pretty long rides


Not really...I catch boosts/surges and noshows to bolster the terrible rates....along with the quest achievement...and my lube is a couple of days off here and there when quest is impossible.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


That's meaningless. 1).How many of the pool rides had multiple riders? 2).You have no idea what you would have made if you refused the pool rides. 3). Were any pool rides surge, boost, etc? 4). Did you stop New requests? 5). Were you driving in an inner city? 6). You get the picture.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I plan on doing ride share for 2 more years as I develop myself and look out for my family. An uberx baserate is the worst for me. I have driven all shades of humanity on both options. I can deal with pool. Lots of people have such a hard time with it. I just want 1000-1500 per week. After all is said and done.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> C'mon, Folks!
> 
> Discussion boards are ALL ABOUT differences of opinion. They are not cheerleading schools. If someone has a different point of view from yours or mine, they have every right in the world to state their opinion.
> 
> ...


I take his posts, this one and his other threads, in more of a condescending tone than a positive upbeat tone.

When I started driving rates were higher, surges were much different, and there was no pool.

I was busier than than I am now. I am not full time, but I drove much more back then. Someone Championing to drive for 1/3 and take additional pool riders, taking riders away from others for as little as 50 cents is just ...

I can't for the life of me understand why someone would take pool, for less money and additional riders for as little as an additional 50cents knowing uber is keeping the full fare of the additional rider.

Again I'm glad he's happy with his wages, but to me, he and other drivers like him are setting us all back.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I take his posts, this one and his other threads, in more of a condescending tone than a positive upbeat tone.
> 
> When I started driving rates were higher, surges were much different, and there was no pool.
> 
> ...


This post right here is problematic if you don't have a formal union of Uber drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

koyotemohn said:


> This post right here is problematic if you don't have a formal union of Uber drivers.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> What do you mean by that?


I was aldo wondering this...


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> What do you mean by that?


Ok...this argument of

"if you take a pool you are stealing a ride from another driver."...this is a patently untrue sentiment that falls directly into the category of picking low hanging fruit.

Uber provides the framework and you choose how to meet your payout. If Uber provides a framework to make cash and meet promotions...then to say : I am a driver from way back when and by you working within the framework....you are taking riders away from drivers.

A) Uber gives riders commuter options on pool and x...pay x amount per month and uberpool is free for your commute to and from work and uberx is cheap af as well.

B) pool riders in the burbs can not afford to pay the price Uber sets out...so they opt for pool. They have little option because big city life has a high af cost of living.

C) if everything was uberx then there would be too many drivers on the road....meaning that Uber has inflated the price to give people little other option than to pool.

D) try explaining to a dependent that you missed 185 quest because pool was shit compared to x. Was there a union of drivers looking out to give me tips to get that money back into my kid's stomach? No...I had to figure out how to make rideshare life for myself.

E) saying that a pool worker makes it tough for an x driver is just unfair with no formal union which serves as a counterbalance to Uber's labor practices.

Picky eating and putting the blame on other drivers for working within the framework allotted to them by the service provider in an industry where there is no formal union is definitely problematic for me. No I don't work for Uber. I still need that money.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

koyotemohn said:


> Ok...this argument of
> 
> "if you take a pool you are stealing a ride from another driver."...this is a patently untrue sentiment that falls directly into the category of picking low hanging fruit.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. I'm not questioning what you do -- in your market, in your personal situation. I just didn't get the union part.

I also understand Bill's point of view as someone who has been doing this for a long time, in a very different market from either of us, for much higher rates...which have now been cut in half, or worse.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> problematic 4 drunkards caught up in their feelings after a frat/sorority party.


................a car full of those is _*extremely*_ annoying. You want to blow every red light, stop sign and break every speed limit to get them out of your care.



koyotemohn said:


> the lubricant comes post coitus.


You feel better once you have their money.



koyotemohn said:


> putting the blame on other drivers for working within the framework allotted to them by the service provider in an industry where there is no formal union is definitely problematic for me.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

All that you are doing is working the application in the way that its provider tells you to work it. You do not choose the jobs sent to you, the application chooses you and the jobs in the manner in which it is programmed to do. If anyone wants to lay any blame, he can lay it almost anywhere *but* on the driver.

It is a corollary of this that, as a cab driver, I do not necessarily fault the Uber drivers for what they are doing. They are merely taking advantage of an "opportunity" offered to them by Uber. How much of an "opportunity" this might be is certainly debatable, but, that is tangent to my point. Uber offers the "opportunity"; the driver takes advantage of it. Even I, as a cab driver, take advantage of it when I leave the cab at home and drive the UberX car, instead. I do fault Uber for its miscreance, but the driver; no.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Another Uber Driver

Uberx 1.5x on Friday night in n.e. But the va soldiers home. 26 year old gets in the front and waves the others to the car...4 in the car...one fare. Affluent. Starts talking to me about my size and my height. I'm 220 pounds in the saddle. Everyone is loud and chatty and I'm stern. Dude even bro touched me on my shoulder. They are in bar scene mode and I am driving late to make money. On the way there(min. Fare) car pulls in front I honk the horn and while my car is moving 20-25 this dude in the front seat opens the front door and starts screaming curse word epithets at the car in front. I stop the car...put the emergency brake on and make him go sit in the back.

This happens 2-3 times per week. I'm used to it and I hate it.

I know uberx and uberpools the whole thing is nerve wracking unless you get properly compensated.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


Please furnish SWAT analysis.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> while my car is moving 20-25 this dude in the front seat opens the front door


Too bad that you would get into trouble for putting people like that into the trunk. That would be the best place for them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> D) try explaining to a dependent that you missed 185 quest because pool was shit compared to x.


My main complaint is lack of compensation for additional pool riders, ie more work less pay. One could argue quests are extra compensation. I have never received a quest nor has anyone I know of in Miami. Additional pool riders pay 50 cents in Miami, assuming no quest.


koyotemohn said:


> saying that a pool worker makes it tough for an x driver is just unfair with no formal union which serves as a counterbalance to Uber's labor practices.


How so? If driver A takes a pool ride, then picks up another pool rider, driver A is compensated as little as 50 cents for that adfional rider. Prior to a month or so ago it was $0. Uber keeps the fare rider 2 pays. This is the problem. With no quest bonus, driver A is driving rider 2 for 50 cents. It's the truth, it is what is happening. Driver A is taking 2 riders for the fare of one rider plus 50 cents. I'm not making it up. Rider A is reducing the pool of potential riders for 50 cents, again, assuming no quest.

I cannot know what effect a union would have, nor can you. The fact you are reviving a $185 quest bonus you are being compensated for the extra pool rides. Driver A is not on a quest. Driver A is driving pool riders for practically nothing while uber is keeping the entire fare. Driver A is infact making it harder on other drivers.

My post is directed at the threads OP, who in my option, posted some very condescending rants in the past. Op makes no mention of quests and afaik quests aren't given in Palm Beach. I am registered in that market.

In your case, you are being compested with your quest for taking the extra rides. I would probably have a different opinion if I was offered better compensation. Surge really isn't a big factor in Palm Beach.

I stand by what I say, Driver A taking every ping, driving two or three separte riders for little to no extra compensation is hurting other drivers.

I suspect in your market, the reason you have the quests you do is because drivers weren't blindly taking all the pool riders. Your situation is different, youre being compesated. Would you feel the same if that 185 quest was taken away next week and pool rates were 12% lower than x?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Here are Miami's pool rates.
> View attachment 186772
> 
> 
> ...


You get a BASE FARE and 3.23 MINIMUM?!?! Yeah this is totally market dependant.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> Not really...I catch boosts/surges and noshows to bolster the terrible rates....along with the quest achievement...and my lube is a couple of days off here and there when quest is impossible.


If im understanding your data clip, you are _grossing_ less than 15 bucks per hour before expenses and you worked 20 hours that day. This is not a good commercial for Pool, rather the opposite. Did i miss something?


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Drivers only hurt other drivers when they operate outside the framework of the service providers/law enforcements directives. If you don't like it then the best thing to do is diversify your service provider or your streams of revenue.

As per the op ...I do feel their are better ways to state things...and believe me...I say no thanks to heaps of uberx offers. HEAPS...with nary a concern of whether it's a short or a long ride. I tel myself that every uberx basefare I decline increases the chance of surge for another driver....but of course...I will never get credit for creating opportunity for other drivers as I do that.

I take poor people, affluent people...beautiful women and ailing elderly on pool. These people need regular rides and have no choice but to use pool or it will definitely affect their quality of life....they take x when they are in a hurry....pool when they want the option to spend money somewhere else.

On Uber making a profit....by all means...try and post a profit so you can raise my dadgum rates...either that or show me the path to $1500 workweeks.



Dropking said:


> If im understanding your data clip, you are _grossing_ less than 15 bucks per hour before expenses and you worked 20 hours that day. This is not a good commercial for Pool, rather the opposite. Did i miss something?


Bruh, that isn't my paystub. I clock 1000-1200 a week after subsidized promos...and that might not be good enough for you but it covers my child and life expenses while giving me enough discretionary incoming to plot my way out of rideshare when I am ready to go. Also those two logs are not from the same day...it's just to show a pool can yield a healthy fare that just doesn't happen all the time with uberx basefare.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> pool riders in the burbs can not afford to pay the price Uber sets out...so they opt for pool. They have little option because big city life has a high af cost of living.


12 out of the 18 requests you show, 11 /16 trips taking away the cancels are surge. Clearly riders in your market are willing and able to pay more.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> 12 out of the 18 requests you show, 11 /16 trips taking away the cancels are surge. Clearly riders in your market are willing and able to pay more.


Yes I can pick and decline...I am still a surge harlot and a boost strumpet. That no thanks button helps.



DrivingForYou said:


> you messed up on the Photoshop dude - some of those don't add properly. LOL


Nah I just do screencaps and take notes. It's the dc market maybe life be different for you though. I do appreciate you questioning my integrity though.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


You can have all the pools you want baby. In the last 30 days I did:
169 rides for $4483.29 with $385 in cash tips (which was high cuz one guy gave me $100)


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> 12 out of the 18 requests you show, 11 /16 trips taking away the cancels are surge. Clearly riders in your market are willing and able to pay more.


Whether they are willing and able to pay more is counterbalanced by whether I am ready for an esl speaker or a minivan pilot to take my opportunity.

I want 1000-1500 a week after gas. This is how it has worked after 10 months doing this. Throw out the real problem. Uberx basefare. Shore up on noshow cancels. Use the noshow cancels to buttress the poor initial compensation of the uberpool.



DrivingForYou said:


> you messed up on the Photoshop dude - some of those don't add properly. LOL
> View attachment 186861
> 
> 
> 6.28+2 isn't equal to 12.03


C'mon man....SERIOUSLY?

That is what one rider paid AND HIS/her TIP. Not the entire ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> You get a BASE FARE and 3.23 MINIMUM?!?! Yeah this is totally market dependant.


I don't because I do not take pool. I won't until uber offers better compensation. 50 cents to me, is not compensation. We do not get quests and rarely get surge.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> C'mon man....SERIOUSLY?
> 
> That is what one rider paid AND HIS/her TIP. Not the entire ride.


Okay. Looked weird, haven't seen totals like that here, but then I rarely take pool.

I'm deleting and retracting my post. After looking at the total hourly take it should have been clear to me you wouldn't PS that.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

What sucks about Uber is they don’t offer universal compensation. Due to no formal union. So a **** in Florida or Brazil or Missouri makes garbage compared to dc , nyc, or Cali. In Costa Rica they don’t even have in app tips yet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> What sucks about Uber is they don't offer universal compensation. Due to no formal union. So a **** in Florida or Brazil or Missouri makes garbage compared to dc , nyc, or Cali. In Costa Rica they don't even have in app tips yet.


Indeed.

My comments were for the OP, who, I feel is preaching at me. Here and on other threads.

I will admit I got defensive rather than just trying to explain why my opion is different than his. This guy just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> My comments were for the OP, who, I feel is preaching at me. Here and on other threads.
> 
> I will admit I got defensive rather than just trying to explain why my opion is different than his. This guy just rubs me the wrong way.


It's all good and until they provide a decent framework to benefit from taking pool...shuffle/noshow or deny service.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


You'll do a more X rides by turning down pool rides, so it's a specious argument (not more than, just more X rides than you would otherwise ).
The decisive factor for me is that I don't like operating a shuttle, I'm a cabbie at heart, and that's that. The rest is just nitpicking.
If you don't mind pool rides, by all means, go for them. I think pool riders are cheap skates and I just don't want them in my car, the darn rates are half of what taxi charges anyway. Contrary to what Travis said, pool doesn't take cars off the road, it takes buses and shuttles off the road, so it's a zero sum affair, as most pool riders never were taxi riders, in the first place, they were far more likely to take buses, shuttles, etc. I know this for a fact, I talked to a super shuttle driver, and he told me, before uber, they had 80 vans, now they are running 50.

Where you drive, is also a factor. There are different demographics. Perhaps you are in an area where there are far more pool rides than X rides (such as near a military base or near a college), and in that case, you'll do better with your strategy. But, I'm a big city, and there are plenty of both. You could do just as well excluding pool rides as you would by including them.

and, pool rides don't pay as much per mile, about 10% less (that was my calculation, anyway, recently), so that means your costs, over time, will take up a larger percentage of your gross than if you avoided them, that's just a mathematical fact. What that means, if you are going with the 54 cent mile deduction, you are losing money, i'e., the deduction is the same pool or non-pool.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

If the OP would post the comparative mileage for his x trips versus his pool trips that would make his argument.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> My comments were for the OP, who, I feel is preaching at me. Here and on other threads.
> 
> I will admit I got defensive rather than just trying to explain why my opion is different than his. This guy just rubs me the wrong way.


Cool I rub you the wrong way. I thrive on that and here is why. WHEN SOMEONE IS MORE SUCCESSFUL DOING THE SAME THING AS SOMEONE ELSE IT RUBS THEM THE WRONG WAY. WHAT A COMPLIMENT.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> pool wouldnt be that terrible if it didnt pay less than X. if anything, it should pay 25% more than x.


In NJ pool pays the same time and mileage rate as X. Who in their right mind would accept a pool request at a lower rate when you are not guaranteed you will get a second or third rider??? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I do not work for uber. I drive a 2018 Prius C. I average 58 MPG +/-. End of month you have your money I have mine. End of story. 1.22/hour or 25.00/hour whatever 1000-1200/week bottom line. You count your hours, ride refusals and how you are "sticking it to Uber".....I will count the dollars.
> 
> So tired of the screw uber talk, tired of the screw passenger talk, tired of the negativity, tired of the LA vs Chicago vs Atlanta vs Miami BS, tired of the losers being losers and blaming everyone and everything but themselves. Make your life as you see fit.


Strange.. I also drive Uber in Palm Beach and, of all the pool rides I have ever accepted, TWICE was it a legit "pool" (multiple people). All the rest were single people looking for a cheap ride. When a pool rider wants to go from Clematis to Wellington, that is a loss. When a pool rider wants to go from downtown Lake Worth to Delray Beach, that's a loss. However; with all that said, thanks for picking up those pool riders. That's one less ride I need to refuse.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Cool I rub you the wrong way. I thrive on that and here is why. WHEN SOMEONE IS MORE SUCCESSFUL DOING THE SAME THING AS SOMEONE ELSE IT RUBS THEM THE WRONG WAY. WHAT A COMPLIMENT.


You come across as a condescending jerk, this is not a compliment.

Your supposed "success" is irrevelant. I just don't like you.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

If u only take pools the Pool $amount would be even higher and the X $amount would be $0. What is the point of the OP's stats?
In SF X rides are 4c more per mile and 5c per minute. 11c vs 16c tho is a significant difference % wise. On sirge and boosts the pool over X loss is also multiplied. A 2X pool is 8c less per mile, etc. And Pool causes u to drive less miles oer time unit, cuz ur going off the main road to go pick up, and spending time at the curb waiting, so the per minute rate has more bearing on yr work day. And Pool minutes are like 70% of X minutes.


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You come across as a condescending jerk, this is not a compliment.
> 
> Your supposed "success" is irrevelant. I just don't like you.


Condescending Jerk....music to my ears


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pool has arrived in my little town, guess I should start shopping for that vacation home I have always wanted.


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


Ant


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> Cool I rub you the wrong way. I thrive on that and here is why. WHEN SOMEONE IS MORE SUCCESSFUL DOING THE SAME THING AS SOMEONE ELSE IT RUBS THEM THE WRONG WAY. WHAT A COMPLIMENT.


Post your x miles and pools miles and you will prove your point.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Yup, because it's so worth getting redirected to new pax when you are already on route. Yup, love how uncomfortable other pax get when another person joins in. Yup, I love Pool.

You can have my Pools, this isn't my career so if I don't take a Pool, it won't make or break me.


----------



## Getinmycar (Jul 13, 2017)

if you drive 8 hours a day...$150 is not anything to brag about. I made $70 in 2 rides that took me all of an hour after I got off work yesterday, and that is nothing to brag about! Just an example to show you could be doing way better than your little pooo rides. 

la hormiga


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmmm. I guess I'm the only one here for whom 1 job at a time is critical. No multi tasking. ADHD at it's finest. For me, it wouldn't matter if pool paid twice as much, it still wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

Not sure what the big deal is regarding Pool. I typically accept everything but when i get Pool i just press "stop new requests" as I don't like having more than one person in my vehicle at a time.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

zigo230 said:


> Not sure what the big deal is regarding Pool. I typically accept everything but when i get Pool i just press "stop new requests" as I don't like having more than one person in my vehicle at a time.


So you are willing to take less per mile and per minute so that the Pax can get a cheaper ride? Any other charities besides Uber you are donating to?


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


In other news, PalmBeachDriver won this years' Darwinian Award. Congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone that promotes or favors pool rides is insane. Glad I zoomed through this thread, phew...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


Maybe someone already asked for a screen shot?


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

i think people really do a disservice by trying to compare markets and even areas.



dirtylee said:


> pool wouldnt be that terrible if it didnt pay less than X. if anything, it should pay 25% more than x.


yeah, i always had this thought. Motivate the driver to go above and beyond, not pay them less for more work.



Oscar Levant said:


> You'll do a more X rides by turning down pool rides, so it's a specious argument (not more than, just more X rides than you would otherwise ).
> The decisive factor for me is that I don't like operating a shuttle, I'm a cabbie at heart, and that's that. The rest is just nitpicking.
> If you don't mind pool rides, by all means, go for them. I think pool riders are cheap skates and I just don't want them in my car, the darn rates are half of what taxi charges anyway. Contrary to what Travis said, pool doesn't take cars off the road, it takes buses and shuttles off the road, so it's a zero sum affair, as most pool riders never were taxi riders, in the first place, they were far more likely to take buses, shuttles, etc. I know this for a fact, I talked to a super shuttle driver, and he told me, before uber, they had 80 vans, now they are running 50.
> 
> ...


yeah its hilarious idea that Uber takes cars off the road. Pool or not.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Post your x miles and pools miles and you will prove your point.


Still waiting.


----------



## RJC59 (Oct 27, 2017)

Pool equals pissed off and cheap skate riders. This leads to pissed off people giving out bad ratings. Ratings are what keeps me driving. So I don't risk it, especially at cut rates.

I MIGHT take some if I'm close on a quest. Maybe.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't understand the grief so many Uber drivers feel about "pool". I'm not a walking calculator, but without the calculator, pool pays the same as X for me. X and Pool, same as Coke or Pepsi. The riders pay about half as X so I expect about 75% pool, but , why should I care? If Uber doesnt mind losing money, I don't care either. 
I gave my wife a pool ride to the airport, Uber charged her about $18, Uber paid me $30 + paid $8 for the toll road. 
I'm sorry to say this, but, the way Uber is pricing Pool VS X, I'm beginning to think my X riders are not too smart.
I have X & Pool , Delivery and Select. I don't accept any delivery, I might get 1 Select request a week, if I refuse Pool, it's definitly not worth it for me to be on stand by for an X request that pays the same as Pool.
Maybe I just don't get it. I see it as I get the same $.80 a mile and $0.9 minute for a maximum of 90 seconds , then I can cancel and get $3.75.
What am I missing that I'm not hating on pool?


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I only do a couple of pool rides per week and the main problem I see is that if I'm in the downtown area I can spend 30-minutes stuck in traffic just picking up 3 riders, which is a waste of my time. And I had one woman a few weeks back who was a total cheapskate and only took pool because Uber offered her some huge discount to try it - and THEN wouldn't you know she was in a hurry and fretted the whole time about being LATE when she experienced the circuitous path we took to get there - even calling her boss from the car and explaining she was late because of Uber! Ha! After that I was GLAD she was late for work!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

MichaelMax said:


> I don't understand the grief so many Uber drivers feel about "pool". I'm not a walking calculator, but without the calculator, pool pays the same as X for me. X and Pool, same as Coke or Pepsi. The riders pay about half as X so I expect about 75% pool, but , why should I care? If Uber doesnt mind losing money, I don't care either.
> I gave my wife a pool ride to the airport, Uber charged her about $18, Uber paid me $30 + paid $8 for the toll road.
> I'm sorry to say this, but, the way Uber is pricing Pool VS X, I'm beginning to think my X riders are not too smart.
> I have X & Pool , Delivery and Select. I don't accept any delivery, I might get 1 Select request a week, if I refuse Pool, it's definitly not worth it for me to be on stand by for an X request that pays the same as Pool.
> ...


those rates are from the 70s you are not making money & if driving at that rate in a vehicle that qualifies for select im pretty sure you haven't solved physics or statistics, Those rates dont work in 2017 you are a human loss leader & if depreciation doesn't hit ya, another car will, or major repair/tickets which again STATISTICS means 96% will fail by design.

1 accident how many free minimum fares is that at $2 take home 500 rides or a few months driving just to fix something that would never of needed fixed? Ticket a couple weeks, radiator? brakes?

by accepting x fares less than 10 miles and not opting out of pool you do a disservice to yourself, other drivers, & the people who actually died so labor wouldn't get exploited like this

$2 hasn't excited me since i was a pre teen paperboy in 1985. if x drivers dont respect themselves why would uber?

unmatch request to support & 1 star all rides under $10 gross/net your choice buth are still rates from 20 years ago in the 90s

screen & stop driving for less than $1.50 a mile thats bare minimum for minimum wage after gas/expenses/depreciation

calling x riders not smart when you got $3.75 GROSS my Buddha you realize uber & that rider just spit in your face & stole a couple bucks out your wallet & since you didn't 1star & unmatch the algo was like mikey must like it hes saying please Sir can i have another.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

MichaelMax said:


> I don't understand the grief so many Uber drivers feel about "pool". I'm not a walking calculator, but without the calculator, pool pays the same as X for me. X and Pool, same as Coke or Pepsi. The riders pay about half as X so I expect about 75% pool, but , why should I care? If Uber doesnt mind losing money, I don't care either.
> I gave my wife a pool ride to the airport, Uber charged her about $18, Uber paid me $30 + paid $8 for the toll road.
> I'm sorry to say this, but, the way Uber is pricing Pool VS X, I'm beginning to think my X riders are not too smart.
> I have X & Pool , Delivery and Select. I don't accept any delivery, I might get 1 Select request a week, if I refuse Pool, it's definitly not worth it for me to be on stand by for an X request that pays the same as Pool.
> ...


Its very market dependant. In markets where they pay the same it is just a mild irritation, In markets like mine (Los Angeles, third worst rates in the country in the third most expensive cost of living area) its like paying the pax to get in your car and slap you around.

For the purposes of qualifying for a loan I declared 10k in income out of 38k in paymemts from UBER/Lyft combined. I had reciepts to drop that to 3k. Call it 8% profit. So if you average 8% profit, how much profit will you make giving rides at a 15% discount?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MichaelMax said:


> I don't understand the grief so many Uber drivers feel about "pool". I'm not a walking calculator, but without the calculator, pool pays the same as X for me. X and Pool, same as Coke or Pepsi. The riders pay about half as X so I expect about 75% pool, but , why should I care? If Uber doesnt mind losing money, I don't care either.
> I gave my wife a pool ride to the airport, Uber charged her about $18, Uber paid me $30 + paid $8 for the toll road.
> I'm sorry to say this, but, the way Uber is pricing Pool VS X, I'm beginning to think my X riders are not too smart.
> I have X & Pool , Delivery and Select. I don't accept any delivery, I might get 1 Select request a week, if I refuse Pool, it's definitly not worth it for me to be on stand by for an X request that pays the same as Pool.
> ...


To my knowledge pool pays LESS than X.

The base pay is the same but the per mile and per minute are less.

Do yourself a favor and double check your market, see if you are getting screwed or doing better than the rest of us


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

R James said:


> I only do a couple of pool rides per week and the main problem I see is that if I'm in the downtown area I can spend 30-minutes stuck in traffic just picking up 3 riders, which is a waste of my time. And I had one woman a few weeks back who was a total cheapskate and only took pool because Uber offered her some huge discount to try it - and THEN wouldn't you know she was in a hurry and fretted the whole time about being LATE when she experienced the circuitous path we took to get there - even calling her boss from the car and explaining she was late because of Uber! Ha! After that I was GLAD she was late for work!


Had the exact same thing happen to me when I was dumb enough to do pool rides. She blamed everything and everyone besides her for being late. Even when she first got in the car "I'm late for work, step on it". Minute later *ding new rider added* lady was all "hey this isn't the way to my job! I told you that I'm late!" Obviously that evening my rating went down a couple of points >.<. I was still under 50 rated rides, so that hurt a lot.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Had the exact same thing happen to me when I was dumb enough to do pool rides. She blamed everything and everyone besides her for being late. Even when she first got in the car "I'm late for work, step on it". Minute later *ding new rider added* lady was all "hey this isn't the way to my job! I told you that I'm late!" Obviously that evening my rating went down a couple of points >.<. I was still under 50 rated rides, so that hurt a lot.


On that rare occasion I do a poo trip, I ask two questions before Starting Trip.

You selected Pool, right?
What time did Uber give you for your arrival at final destination?

Any balk or hesitation to either of those questions...CANCEL.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I found these from last week that are somewhat similar.

I know we're driving too cheap but if I go on select only I only get like maybe one ride a week. But if all other Uber drivers decide to go on strike and quit driving I guarantee you I won't be crossing the picket line I'll be right with you


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Still waiting.


... and waiting ...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Had the exact same thing happen to me when I was dumb enough to do pool rides. She blamed everything and everyone besides her for being late. Even when she first got in the car "I'm late for work, step on it". Minute later *ding new rider added* lady was all "hey this isn't the way to my job! I told you that I'm late!" Obviously that evening my rating went down a couple of points >.<. I was still under 50 rated rides, so that hurt a lot.


And this is why I don't take pools.
Cheap passengers are always late, funny how that works.


----------



## The Grinder (May 24, 2018)

UberPete1911 said:


> In other news, PalmBeachDriver won this years' Darwinian Award. Congratulations on your accomplishment!


Pools in early am, 5am+, are rejected as are any pools over 9-minutes pick-up. Someone is probably closer, and I just don't wish to help the pax fook me. I have NOT driven a pool in the early morning that hasn't gotten away with an X ride for a pool cost. If my first ride is a pool, I often reject it. Pool works in a City, but not in the burbs.



Jo3030 said:


> And this is why I don't take pools.
> Cheap passengers are always late, funny how that works.


I always pray for the extras on pool. I internally LMFAO when it happens. 
Once had a gal that usually would take 30 minutes to do, but it took her over
2 hours to complete. Pool is a sort of "got ya" when I take them. They're not my fave.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I like pools because I can go the long way and there's a lot more tolerance before Uber charges the passengers more. The sum of the service fees on all my Pool rides is actually negative. That means Uber lost money by giving me pools. 
I make Uber Pool benefit me, not Uber


----------



## Nature sees all (Jun 1, 2018)

Palm Beach Driver said:


> I kept track of my pool rides for 30 days because I heard how much everyone hates them. Well you are wrong and here are the results.
> 
> 30 days of driving and 296 pool rides
> 2,163,17 in pool fares.
> ...


Proof is in the pudding. Any snapshots of your bragging?


----------

